# Are you in a band?



## WEEZY

Who here is in a band? Covers or original? Or are you a basement rockstar? Just wondering...

If you are in a gigging band, please elaborate... if covers, what kind of covers? 

If original, what type of music? How often do you play? 

Any video/audio clips?

I'll start:

I used to be in an all original band called Themasses, we played mostly Vancouver area from '02-'08, but we did tour Canada coast to coast and played a ton of very interesting gigs. Nowadays, I'm in a few cover projects - one does Phish exclusively and the other plays The Band, Grateful Dead, Allmans, Talking Heads, Jimi and some Phish too. Y'know, hippy stuff that rocks. With 2 kids now, this is about all I can handle. It's a ton of fun.

Themasses - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnZC-xsLU2w
BBFCFM (Phish cover band) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1Moycl3d1I
The Glen Watkins - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9GiKKejhlA


----------



## the-patient

I'm in an all-original band, called Kuru, we're going to go on tour this summer to Halifax. Actually, we're looking for a band to support on this tour, since this is our very first EP, if anyone's interested in working together!

Kuru on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Andy

In an original band who's currently writing and doing pre-production for an EP -- see signature. Still looking for a permanent singer, though.


----------



## Mooh

Guitar/violin duo playing swing, celtoid, trad tunes, classical.

Guitar/concertina duo playing trad tunes.

The guitar/concertina duo also supports an Irish contemporary singer.

Rock/blues/country cover band with some local friends, mostly for shits and giggles. I play guitars, banjo, mandolin, keys, vocals.

Sort of on standby for several other acts/singers when they need a mercenary musician for hire.

Really miss the originals band.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest

Used to be in all-original bands:
The Apollo Effect
http://www.universalhoney.com/

And I still write and record my own music. Clips on the site.

Now I'm working on a Duran Duran tribute project. Hopefully we'll make our debut this summer. It's a big production. The whole lights-synths-pomp thing. Takes a helluva lot of time to put together. Only made worse by the fact that we're doing it part time. There are clips from rehearsals on the site here. Search Duran Duran...


----------



## hollowbody

I'm kind of all three, but I picked cover band, since that takes up the most of my time, but I'm in an originals project as well, the only issue there is that I'm the only person in the project! It's hard finding people who want to do the same kinda thing as you, so I've been teaching myself keys and bass and using drums samples to put together my own stuff. I also rock my basement...hard.


----------



## ezcomes

rockin teh basement right now...tryin to get a bass player for a band right now though...looking to do a mixture of covers and originals...


----------



## Guest

ezcomes said:


> rockin teh basement right now...tryin to get a bass player for a band right now though...looking to do a mixture of covers and originals...


I heard you were looking to do a U2 tribute...


----------



## zontar

Guitar is a hobby for me at this point in my life--but I'm enjoying it more than I ever have.


----------



## lbrown1

in a cover band.....rock / blues....6 piece - 2 guitars, bass, vocals, keys and drums.........we've been together since last fall and have done 4 or 5 shows so far - mostly charity / benefit type stuff.....its been really fun - great bunch of folks to play with....we're playing the Oshawa Relay for Life (cancer research fundraising event) again this year - can't wait - it was a blast last year


----------



## Vintage_Groove

Totally basement driven at this point. I have a guitar friend (who has a drummer friend) interested in doing cover songs, but they're still learning their instruments, so not sure how that's going to pan out. And I do cover jams with my 10 yr old son on drums, which is a blast.


----------



## Fajah

I'm still playing bass in my Monday Night jazz group. I would like to take these guys out of the basement and gig but it's hard to get them to commit to more serious practice. It's just life getting in the way.

With my recent retirement from my blues/classic band, I'm thinking of starting something up like this again. I haven't discussed it yet with my friend, drummer, and musical partner in crime yet. I have a rhythm guitar player on the sidelines. I would need a "killer" lead guitar player who could potentially sing or I would have to find a singer as well. Assuming I can put all the pieces together, and my drummer is on side, I'm thinking of starting it as a jam session twice a month just to see if the group gels. If it does, then we'd be looking at weekly practices and hopefully, some gigs in the future.

Just thinking these days


----------



## ezcomes

iaresee said:


> I heard you were looking to do a U2 tribute...


most definately...the best song they've ever done....in my opinion...is the song the play last every night they play...its called...silence!

haha


----------



## dwagar

I play in a cover band, mostly classic rock stuff. It's a 'fun' band, most of us are older guys. We practice weekly, perform at the community about every 6 weeks to 100-150 people. Our 'deal' with the community, we store our gear there, we practice there, and we play for free. They make the money on the booze, and it's seen as a good community function.
We play the odd wedding, party, etc. and we're about to start a once a month bar gig, we'll see how that works out. Being as we're not in it for the money, we rarely like to play outside of the community, hauling all our gear is a pain. We were asked to consider every 2 weeks at the bar, we said no thanks.
Also, since we're not in it for the money, we're happy being a six piece:
Jim - vocals, rhythm guitar
Bob - vocals, lead guitar, harmonica
Loretta - vocals, flute, keyboards
Dave - vocals, drums
Geoff - bass
me - lead guitar, hammond

If you're not in a band, I'd suggest you consider it. It can be a LOT of fun. Even if it's just 3 guys in the garage. And it forces you to learn new stuff.


----------



## Brennan

I play lead guitar for a 5 piece all original band, we bill ourselves as "Indie rock" with a blues influence. We gig about 4 to 6 times a month currently, but that's slowly increasing (Wednesday, Thursday and Saturday of this week so far). We're playing a battle of the bands this weekend for the Children's Wish Foundation (more below) and we were recently picked up for the Live 88.5 "Big Money Shot" competition which we're excited about. We're also looking to get back into the studio this summer to release a new EP, and are planning a 3 week tour of Eastern Canada in August ... so we're going to be pretty busy for a while!

You can check out our brand new website (which is still under development) here: Kinnexa Cross

If you're in/around Ottawa Saturday and looking for something to do, we're at Greenfield's Pub south of Fallowfield on Greenbank. There are 4 bands competing, and the Chixie Dicks will be opening. Music starts at 6:00pm and the cost is $15 which goes to a great cause. More info here.


----------



## allthumbs56

I gigged in a cover band for many years but gave that up about six years ago when I went through some serious health problems. Somewhere along there I got old enough that the gear got too heavy and the nights got too long for me to be playing in bars anymore anyway (spandex doesn't fit anymore either!).

Have never stopped playing though and do weekly jams with two different groups (one is new country and the other is classic to contemporary rock), fill in at the odd gig, and record some of my own stuff when I find the time and material. I have a friend that has taken to playing old country exclusively at Legions and wants me to join up. Old Country has never-ever been my cup of tea but the crowds sure love it (which is really what it's all about) and he's packed up and home before midnight - which is starting to sound like reason enough.

For me it's always been about entertainment - so I will get out there again at some point.


----------



## grumpyoldman

Currently in a five piece cover band (drums, bass, guitar, guitar/keys, vocalist) playing around southwestern Ontario. Mainly 80's and 90's rock, with a bit of newer, rockier material added here and there, with a particular spin on Canadian content. We have had a lot of great opportunities, including opening for various bands including Honeymoon Suite, Helix, and even Nazareth. 

grumpyoldman


----------



## Guest

ezcomes said:


> most definately...the best song they've ever done....in my opinion...is the song the play last every night they play...its called...silence!
> 
> haha


 Ha! Nice. And you'll do an encore of Coldplay tunes, right?


----------



## prodigal_son

Been jamming for 6-7 months getting a few sets of covers ready. Our first show is this Saturday. Hoping to starting playing around Kingston in the next few months.

@Iaresee - My wife is a fan of Universal Honey. She said you guys were one of her faves back in the day.


----------



## Guest

prodigal_son said:


> @Iaresee - My wife is a fan of Universal Honey. She said you guys were one of her faves back in the day.


 Aww shucks. Thanks. Wish I could claim some responsibility for the songs, but I was just the guitar player for a few years there. Fun years. It was Leslie and Johnny's band and they brought us in to record and tour.


----------



## hollowbody

dwagar said:


> I play in a cover band, mostly classic rock stuff. It's a 'fun' band, most of us are older guys. We practice weekly, perform at the community about every 6 weeks to 100-150 people. Our 'deal' with the community, we store our gear there, we practice there, and we play for free. They make the money on the booze, and it's seen as a good community function.
> We play the odd wedding, party, etc. and we're about to start a once a month bar gig, we'll see how that works out. Being as we're not in it for the money, we rarely like to play outside of the community, hauling all our gear is a pain. We were asked to consider every 2 weeks at the bar, we said no thanks.
> Also, since we're not in it for the money, we're happy being a six piece:
> Jim - vocals, rhythm guitar
> Bob - vocals, lead guitar, harmonica
> Loretta - vocals, flute, keyboards
> Dave - vocals, drums
> Geoff - bass
> me - lead guitar, hammond
> 
> If you're not in a band, I'd suggest you consider it. It can be a LOT of fun. Even if it's just 3 guys in the garage. And it forces you to learn new stuff.


That sounds like a pretty good deal. I'd love to get into a similar arrangement!


----------



## dwagar

it's a great deal, especially for, er, older guys. I don't think I'd want to be hauling my gear to someone's place once a week for a practice. I'm not going to buy a van to move a Hammond. I'm surprised more people haven't approached their communities for the same type of arrangement.
Oh, and btw, they have a commercial security system. If that puppy goes off the police are there in minutes. I used to live close by, and when I was a board member sometimes I'd get the call to meet the police and do a full walk through.


----------



## shoretyus

dwagar said:


> it's a great deal, especially for, er, older guys. I don't think I'd want to be hauling my gear to someone's place once a week for a practice. I'm not going to buy a van to move a Hammond. I'm surprised more people haven't approached their communities for the same type of arrangement.
> Oh, and btw, they have a commercial security system. If that puppy goes off the police are there in minutes. I used to live close by, and when I was a board member sometimes I'd get the call to meet the police and do a full walk through.


Got kind of the same thing happening. Do weekly jam. Stuff stays at the bar, including the hammond. We will be doing weeked gigs there soon too. Which means that we can leave stiff setup for thursday jam. 
It's also easy loading for the away gigs. 
I also do lots of acoustic single gigs.


----------



## allthumbs56

dwagar said:


> it's a great deal, especially for, er, older guys. I don't think I'd want to be hauling my gear to someone's place once a week for a practice. I'm not going to buy a van to move a Hammond. I'm surprised more people haven't approached their communities for the same type of arrangement.
> Oh, and btw, they have a commercial security system. If that puppy goes off the police are there in minutes. I used to live close by, and when I was a board member sometimes I'd get the call to meet the police and do a full walk through.


Yeah, we had a deal like that once with a Lion's Club. They provided practice/storage space and we played for their monthly line dance. It worked all the way around.


----------



## fraser

no i dont. also i dont have a basement.


----------



## bluesmostly

I play in a couple of bands where I am the front man (guitar and vocals). The Blues Jumpers have been together for over 10 years, hard to believe. We are a 6 piece with keys and two horns and play covers of blues, swing, R&B, and some rock and country and a couple of originals. I have a small 3 piece that I started a couple of years ago just to help keep my chops up, it is a blast, the best rhythmn section in town imo. We are middle aged play for the fun of it types, though alot of the guys are very good/pro calibre. I play out with these bands a couple of times a month and practice weekly, usually. We are popular around town but don't like to venture too far for gigs since we all have busy careers and families too. 

I also got persuaded a few months ago to help out with music at church. Some good friends play in the music program there. I play guitar sometimes but mostly bass, and sometimes drums for them, which is a blast for me. Different style of music too than I am used to, it is basically pop and ballads genre, which is fun to play since I don't do much of it otherwise.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Guest

nkjanssen said:


> No kidding.
> 
> I saw you guys a couple of times - once in Toronto, I think opening for the Headstones. Or maybe they were opening for you. I also saw you in Edmonton, playing a show at the University. I think. It was a long time ago and many beers were consumed. There were a couple of former members of TPOH in the band, no? You guys had some good tunes.


I was with them from '02, just after Invinceable came out, to '04 right before they released Vicious Circles.

Yea, the band is Johnny and Leslie. They just kept us as a regular set of players, backing them up. Johnny was TPOH's original bass player. You can see him in the I'm an Adult Now video. And Leslie was a backup singer Mo brought on board for the second disc. They fell in love, married, split from TPOH and formed Universal Honey.


----------



## james on bass

I've been playing in cover bands for the most part since the mid 80s. Last few years playing with a country/rock cover band. Generally gig a couple weekends a month and when the schedule is full we never practice.

In the process of rehearsing/auditioning drummers for the country band, and also formiing a rock/blues band with the outgoing drummer.


----------



## Big_Daddy

Yup, and we do covers. We're getting close enough to start looking for summer bookings. Been rehearsing at a local Italian community hall since January and after working through some personality issues and other growing pains, are really starting to come together. Four old guys and a hot chick... thinkin' about "Sheena & The Geezers" as a name, LOL. Some Benatar, Duffy, Fleetwood Mac, mostly female oriented vocals (duh?) with me doing a few old blues numbers, some Steve Miller, classic rock.


----------



## bluesmostly

QUOTE=Big_Daddy;285895]Yup, and we do covers. We're getting close enough to start looking for summer bookings. Been rehearsing at a local Italian community hall since January and after working through some personality issues and other growing pains, are really starting to come together. Four old guys and a hot chick... thinkin' about "Sheena & The Geezers" as a name, LOL. Some Benatar, Duffy, Fleetwood Mac, mostly female oriented vocals (duh?) with me doing a few old blues numbers, some Steve Miller, classic rock.



that looks like fun Big Daddy, we have the same demographic composition, minus the hot chick, and it is a hoot for us just to get together and play. Having a hottie in the mix can sure incur 'personality' issues... but I am sure you guys will stay focused on the music...

9kkhhd

Enjoy!


----------



## Big_Daddy

bluesmostly said:


> that looks like fun Big Daddy, we have the same demographic composition, minus the hot chick, and it is a hoot for us just to get together and play. Having a hottie in the mix can sure incur 'personality' issues... *but I am sure you guys will stay focused on the music*...
> 
> 9kkhhd
> 
> Enjoy!



Hahaha... yeah, everyone but our old pervert drummer who sits right behind her. LOL. Actually, she's the bass player's niece and, besides being a cutie with an awesome voice, really has her head screwed on right.


----------



## Shiny_Beast

I rock the basement, it's gotta change soon


----------



## -=Sc0rch=-

In a 4 piece, finally ready now to get out and gig. Have a couple Battle of the Bands things under out belt to use as stage feelers and recorded a demo CD already. We do a hard rock show doing Sabbath, Zeppelin, Van Halen, The Cult, type stuff. Not the typical dancy setlist, it'll do awesome in biker bars though.


----------



## Sneaky

I would never be in a band that would have me as a member.

:banana:


----------



## Budda

I'm in 2 bands - one is an existing band with original songs, and the other is a band I'm starting that is working on a cover tune as well as an original right now. The existing band is a metal outfit, and we just started writing a new original this past week. I joined through my friend who plays guitar, and we had jammed with the drummer once as well. It's a good place to get my metal on hehe; we are going to blend my love of polyrhythms and fast palm mutes with the cool runs and chord shapes of ? metal the band already uses - it sounds very cool! The other original band is probably going to be punk/rock oriented with some metal flavour in there to appease myself and the bassist.

The non-metal band is going to be playing a cover of "Use Me" by Kings of Leon at "So You Think You Can..." at the Central Public Library in London on May 5th - free event for anyone to see!


----------



## CDWaterloo

I used to play in a cover band... and I miss that feeling. Unfortunately, I am too busy to play in a band anymore


----------



## Peter

Got a few dudes that play in a basement. Mostly covers, some awesome random jams, etc. Been jamming with some of them for years now.

It's a release that I've grown so accustomed to that I don't think I could go without it for long periods of time again. The ultimate stress reliever in my opinion.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Sonic Diplomat

Dave Elder - Vox, Al Caissie - Bass and Vox, Craig Squires - Guitars, Paul Nye - Guitars, Max St. Hillair - Drums

Classic/New Rock

Gigging... yes in and around Calgary.

Covers... classic and new rock from the 70's to presant.

Origionals... yes... Genre... Rock.

Videos... find us on youtube - YouTube - Sonic Diplomat - Misty Mountain Hop

Reverbnation... Sonic Diplomat | Airdrie, AB, CA | Rock / Classic Rock / New Rock | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation

Also find us on Facebook... Twitter and the web.

Next Gig Airdrie Legion Auditorium June 12 doors open 8:30PM

Tickets $15 available at the Legion or by calling 403-869-2052

Brought to you by Gigit Events and Promotions

[email protected]


----------



## LowWatt

I'm in an original dirty rock and roll 4-piece - Black Devils Brigade. We're just getting out there with two shows to our credit so far, we're up to about 100 very loyal (and hard drinking) fans. 

Come see us for free at The Horseshoe on June 29th at 10pm. I still need to build a real site, but we've got free demos of 5 of our songs (a 6th one to go up this week) for you to download or just play back on the site I quickly built for us. The Black Devils Brigade. There's also a link on there to our Facebook page, MySpace, and YouTube (with video of every song from our debut show at Clinton's).

James aka LowWatt


----------



## Brigham

I'm in a progressive rock/blues/fusion group called Allusion in Windsor ON. We play local gigs, mostly original tunes with a couple covers.


----------



## Beatles

Not sure what I'd do with myself if I wasn't in one. I've been in and out of bands since high school which was back in the very early 70's. I put together a trio about 8 months ago. We play 60's music exclusively. We won't play anything else. It helps that we are all on the same page and around the same age, plus we live really close to each other. We all sing lead and have great harmonies. We cover bands including the Tremeloes, Buckinghams, Left Banke, Tommy James and the Shondells....songs that are vocally intensive. It helps that I have a fully equipped rehearsal space. Every three or 4 weeks we go out to the local jams to tighten things up and try our new material. The band really goes over well. If we gig that's great. Just an added bonus, but really we play just for the love of the music from that era. Now if only a keboard player could fall nto our lap.....


----------



## Spikezone

hollowbody said:


> I'm kind of all three, but I picked cover band, since that takes up the most of my time, but I'm in an originals project as well, the only issue there is that I'm the only person in the project! It's hard finding people who want to do the same kinda thing as you, so I've been teaching myself keys and bass and using drums samples to put together my own stuff. I also rock my basement...hard.


That's me for sure. Our band is reforming its young life due to the departure of our singer, but it's a work in progress. As for originals, I'm like you, but instead of learning bass (well, I know how to do that already, just don't have the gear) and keys and drums, I just use the programmable drums and synthed bass in my BR900-CD and keys in my DR 5. I plan on starting to perform my originals acoustically pretty soon to get a feeling for how people relate to them.
-Mikey


----------



## Budda

In SLUGEATER (SLUGEATER on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads Slugeater | Facebook), currently looking for a drummer. Melodic/groove/tech? metal. 2 tracks guitar and drums only on SoundClick artist: The Budda Project - page with MP3 music downloads, vocals get done today and then after editing the tracks will hit our myspace page. Drums courtesy of Cameron Fleury of Terrorhorse (TERRORHORSE on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads)

I'm also auditioning for the band FOXFIGHT (FOXFIGHT on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads) today, and if I get in then I will be gigging and touring!


----------



## Guest

Slugeater is a good band name.


----------



## jimsz

Had an audition for a classic rock dance band on Thursday evening and they hired me on the spot. The Weber amp kit (Super Reverb) I've been working on the past year is now finished and bleeds pure tone. Timing is everything.


----------



## Andy

Original hard rock band here.

The Contest on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Decibel Guitars

I play in an original post-metal band called Organical. Don't let the "metal" part of that descriptor scare you. We're not really metal... just sometimes we can't help ourselves. 

We've just finished our third full-length album and are taking a bit of a break, mixing some of the leftover tracks so we can put the whole thing to bed. We try to play about once a month in southern Ontario.

You can hear the whole album on our Facebook page:

Organical BandPage | Facebook

And we have our own site at www.organical.net


----------



## bcmatt

I've been playing guitar with a couple friends for a few years and we are sort of just officially kicking off as a band right around now. Our first album is going to be totally finished recording this saturday (have a few lines of harmony to add and and about 15 seconds of guitar to fix on another song before it gets sent off to be mastered and pressed).
We are a three-piece indie-dirty rock band of some sort with blues influence. Because we are just kicking off, we don't have the website really built yet and it just links to our facebook and myspace pages:
Coming soon | The Burn Ins

We don't have our permanent rhodes/hammond player yet as a fourth, but we have a local friend pastor-lady that helps us out some time since I have all the equipment.
Right now it is Kristine as the song-writer/singer/bass player and her husband, Aaron on drums and I (Matt)play my guitar amps.
They signed me up for E-harmony to get us a hammond player that I could marry and complete the touring team. The girl I met through there is really cool and loves to rock hard but is just starting to learn guitar. She started taking keyboard lessons last week too so that she will be able to help us out eventually...

Anyways, we play originals, but now compiled several covers to fill out a bar set.
Trying to figure out how to define our style might be easiest to say that the covers that we barely change the sound of belong to the White Stripes and the Black Keys.


----------



## Steadfastly

I rock the basement and sometimes the living room. Now and again I'll get together with some friends and we'll jam but that's about it. Frankly, I'm not good enough to play in a band.


----------



## LarryLimerick

I am a bedroom player right now, but when I go to school next year I wouldn't mind trying to find some people jam with and eventually join a band as my skills improve.


----------



## Tyler Savage

I play in a touring punk band called "The Decay", from guelph/kitchener. We have two albums - should have another 7" out really shortly, and working on third album. 

I play a les paul Gem > garnet rebel / blackface bassman 
other guitar player kicks a LP junior through a JTM45 
bass is SVT / marshall 8x10

The Decay


----------



## PaulS

Actually I qualify in all three catagories


----------



## shoretyus

PaulS said:


> Actually I qualify in all three catagories


You got a basement?sigiifa


----------



## Morkolo

Where do you click for "wish I was in a band"?


----------



## Milkman

I've always played in bands that did a combination of covers and originals. Although I consider myself a rocker, the idea of salting in your originals with well known covers is a page taken directly from the Blues, Jazz and to a lesser extent, classical handbooks.

Currently I'm spending most of my time as a front of house soundman, running my own little production company, but I'm starting to feel the itch to get something going again. It's just a matter of finding the right existing project or starting my own.


----------



## ashm70

I rock the couch mostly, unless my kids kick me out and I then get the master bathroom... Although I just did my first "jam" at a local bar and had an absolute blast. All the players were years beyond me, but I was able to find a comfort zone that I could handle. It is amazing how what I thought sounded like shit to my ears on the couch apparently sounded fine to the people in the audience. I had a few compliments and was told to turn up. That was teh biggest "issue" for me, finding the right volume.... I could hardly hear my playing at one point, it was crazy loud....


----------



## Ont5150

been there done that, i played in 3 different bands, when i was living in Montreal about 15 years ago, now i just enjoy the comfort of my Basement, but that's not to say that if i found a project interesting enough that i wouldn't do it again, it was a blast.


----------



## torndownunit

I have been in the same band since 1998. We have been on hiatus a few times during that period, but make our way back together.

We play a mix of Rockabilly, Surf, and Punk with about 65% of the music being instrumental. The new EP we finished is an instrumental E.P.

There are 2 tracks from the new E.P. in my signature, and here is a video:

[YOUTUBE]ahXzAZWk80M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ThePass

I play in a classic rock/blues based cover band calle "Groovestone"

We play a mixture of stuff from Cream to dancy type songs that get the ladies moving, lol....a real good mix.

4 piece, not that big of a band but just the way I like it.


www.groovestone.ca


----------



## keithb7

4 pc cover band here in Kamloops, BC. We are "Little Rusty" and play classic rock from the 50's to 90's.
I am the guy with the Strat on the left. I also pretend to be a rock star in my basement man cave. 










Here's my man cave in the basement:


----------



## keefsdad

I'm in a Blues band in Toronto. We played our first gig at Aquila which went very well, here's our list of upcoming gigs;
Jan 14, 9:30 pm, Aquila
Jan 22, 4-7, Eton House
March 5, 4-7, Eton House
Feb. 12, The Black Swan, 9:30pm


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

I'm in a new band... 2V
Sonic Diplomat lost it's focus... time to move on.
2V will be rocking around Calgary!


----------

